# 8 more AFL players caught up in drugs scandal



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/15)

News not yet broken by the media, 8 more AFL players, from various clubs have allegedly been caught in a drug scandal after buying cocaine which the dealer had cut with steroids.


----------



## tateg (2/4/15)

Take it gold coast players?


----------



## Mardoo (2/4/15)

Wow, over paid man-children did something stupid? Surely you disparage without cause, sir? Or is that me?


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/4/15)

Multiple clubs would indicate Melbourne players.

Sounds like someone has set them up pretty good. Coke might leave the system quickly but I doubt steroids would.

Probably a Port supporter.

How good is your intel WEAL? Pretty big news for the start of the season. If true, then a lot of cash must have changed hands to ensure it is hushed up until after tonight's game I imagine.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/15)

Came from an ex player.


----------



## Killer Brew (2/4/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> Multiple clubs would indicate Melbourne players.
> 
> Sounds like someone has set them up pretty good. Coke might leave the system quickly but I doubt steroids would.
> 
> ...


Yeah, those bloody Port supporters. Huh, what?


----------



## jlm (2/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Came from an ex player.


Wasn't Wayne Carey was it? For all we know he's probably dealing now.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/15)

You don't realise how close that is jlm


----------



## Killer Brew (2/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You don't realise how close that is jlm


Are you talking more positive tests or are these other players been associated with the clenbuterol via surveillance?


----------



## jlm (2/4/15)

Anthony Stevens?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/15)

I'm saying nothing more your getting to close to my source h34r:


----------



## MAX POWER (2/4/15)

FWIW I heard the exact same thing from a different source this morning. Could be something to it.


----------



## buckerooni (2/4/15)

cut with steroids? What kinda dealer wants that kinda heat on them? A bunch of professional players who've had their careers sabotaged after buying a bit of coke...

Or is it an effort to cover up the deliberate use of steroids via the stupid act of buying dodgy coke? I guess being labelled as a drug taker is preferable to a drug cheat...

very interested to see where this goes, or is it a belated April Fools?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/15)

The type of dealer who stupidly doesn't think of the implications of cutting cocaine with steroids to sell to AFL players, and they themselves have sabotaged their own careers.
I doubt it is going to be no more an excuse saying ,'I didn't know it had been cut with steroids' as saying,'the steak I ate was full of clenbuterol'.


----------



## JB (2/4/15)

There's just no honour amongst coke dealers anymore


----------



## mxd (2/4/15)

I assume thats the pies boys, my assumption was they took some recreational type stuff and got em self in trouble


----------



## technobabble66 (2/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I'm saying nothing more your getting to close to my source h34r:


Callum Urch ??
h34r:

Do you think it'll break across the general media in the next 24hrs?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/15)

JB said:


> There's just no honour amongst coke dealers anymore


Or New Zealand cattle farmers 
Do you think it'll break across the general media in the next 24hrs?
I agree with Droopy Brew they will try to keep a lid on it until after tonight, or Easter. No not Callum Urch.


----------



## mxd (2/4/15)

well they can hold it past tonight cause there'll be no mighty tiges in the list


----------



## jlm (2/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I'm saying nothing more your getting to close to my source h34r:


Ooooohhhhhh. Luckily the only other player that this Tas residing QLDer remembers from that era is John Longmire......Wait multiple clubs.......Sydney.....Was it John Longmire?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/4/15)

jlm surely you can remember more than 3 shin boners from that era your second guess was closest. h34r:

A cryptic clue Robin.


----------



## Camo6 (2/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I'm saying nothing more your getting to close to my source h34r:


Kelli Stevens?

She's an ex player of sorts.


----------



## Killer Brew (2/4/15)

jlm said:


> Ooooohhhhhh. Luckily the only other player that this Tas residing QLDer remembers from that era is John Longmire......Wait multiple clubs.......Sydney.....Was it John Longmire?


"Keep that horse away from my drugs"!


----------



## jlm (2/4/15)

Vet: "Now this is seriously for your horse right?"

Dealer: "Well its for....."Horse""

Vet: "Sounds legit, how many hypo's will you need?"



And Camo......Bravo, well done (slow clap).


----------



## jlm (2/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> jlm surely you can remember more than 3 shin boners from that era your second guess was closest. h34r:
> 
> A cryptic clue Robin.


Ahhhhhh, My folks being dirty, dirty Mexicans (from Carrum and Noble Park) I grew up watching the Gold Coast Koalas and their star recruit, Wazza "Warwick" Capper losing game after game at Carrara. So being forced to follow the then VFL by your folks in league territory, you'd pick a team who actually won the odd game.....Dad was North, Mum was Collingwood.......So who you gonna back with that option? My knowledge about that era is limited to those 3 'cause one fucked one of the others missus, and the remainder is a decent coach according to my Dad. Where's the State of Origin thread?


----------



## MartinOC (2/4/15)

I wish we could just fast-forward to October...... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Feldon (2/4/15)

Big footy forum has been running with 10 players (including Thomas and Keefee, the two from Collingwood who got pinged) went together to the St. Kilda Festival in Feb.

If that's where the Collingwood players got Clenbuterol into their systems, there may be others too.


----------



## Bribie G (2/4/15)

As you often see with the thick necked ones who are interviewed on TV and generally fail to string together more than six consecutive English words you don't need to be the sharpest card in the pack to chase a ball around a paddock.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/4/15)

Professional footballers have got no excuse for having drugs in their system, other than being dumb fucks. The clubs and the governing body drill it into them about the dangers of using drugs.

The story that got some news the other day about country footballers using meth as a performance enhancing drug is bloody concerning.


----------



## Camo6 (2/4/15)

I'm just relieved my Bombers are all innocent.


----------



## killspice (2/4/15)

I'm just relieved my Bombers are all not guilty.

Ftfy


----------



## Killer Brew (2/4/15)

i'm just relieved that there wasn't enough evidence to convict my bombers


----------



## Camo6 (2/4/15)

Until proven guilty my brothers. Until proven guilty.


----------



## big78sam (2/4/15)

http://www.bigfooty.com/forum/threads/two-more-players-to-be-done-for-clenbuterol.1091590/

Rumours have been circulating for a few days. Time will tell.

+1 for the above 2 comments. "no evidence because we didn't keep records" is very different to innocent! I will leave it there before I start to rant.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/4/15)

Jimmy nearly sounded convincing with his fake contrition in his first and only public 'apology'.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (2/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> A cryptic clue Robin.


is this him?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/4/15)

You've nailed it Bill


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/4/15)

MartinOC said:


> I wish we could just fast-forward to October...... :icon_vomit:


But then we'll miss the swap and vicbrew


----------



## Feldon (3/4/15)

So, Glenn Archer it is.


----------



## Killer Brew (3/4/15)

Feldon said:


> So, Glenn Archer it is.


Please let this be true


----------



## technobabble66 (3/4/15)

Shirley Knott! 
GA?!


----------



## Weizguy (3/4/15)

Give it a few years and they will eventually drop the case, just like the previous ASADA scandal.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/4/15)

Just caught the tail end of a discussion on 3AW Football talking about the warnings that AFL has put out to players taking recreational drugs which may have been cut with performance enhancing drugs.

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2015-04-03/it-serves-no-purpose


----------



## indica86 (5/4/15)

How does anyone expect these kind of people with all that money and so much spare time not to do drugs?
And why does it matter?


----------



## mxd (5/4/15)

indica86 said:


> How does anyone expect these kind of people with all that money and so much spare time not to do drugs?
> And why does it matter?


so Lance Armstrong should have been left alone ?


----------



## seamad (5/4/15)

Apparently they're role models, I've never figured out why myself.


----------



## indica86 (5/4/15)

mxd said:


> so Lance Armstrong should have been left alone ?


He committed serious fraud. These people are just the aussie version of "jocks"/


----------



## JB (7/4/15)

Sounds like 1 each of the season openers featured. Close to being named.


----------



## manticle (7/4/15)

mxd said:


> so Lance Armstrong should have been left alone ?


Recreational vs performance enhancing.


----------



## spog (7/4/15)

Recreational drugs ? What a load of crap.
Legal or illegal,no middle ground.
Blah blah.....


----------



## manticle (7/4/15)

Bollocks spog. If it's illegal and they get busted, they should get the same punishment as any other citizen* but to put smoking a joint or doing a line of coke on a par with deliberate cheating is ridiculous.

*Total other issue the legality of one (eg. alcohol) vs another (eg. peyote) which I won't get into here.


----------



## jc64 (8/4/15)

and keep in mind that testing for illicit drugs in the afl is voluntary, so all these players could avoid scrutiny by saying no to testing.


----------



## mxd (8/4/15)

manticle said:


> Recreational vs performance enhancing.


no the ones were referring to are performance, it may have been laced in there illegal drugs, 

Ice can be classed as a performance as the ones using it "feel invincible" can run through the pain etc..


----------



## mxd (8/4/15)

jc64 said:


> and keep in mind that testing for illicit drugs in the afl is voluntary, so all these players could avoid scrutiny by saying no to testing.


no it's not. they will be tested, they can just self report.


----------



## manticle (8/4/15)

mxd said:


> no the ones were referring to are performance, it may have been laced in there illegal drugs,
> 
> Ice can be classed as a performance as the ones using it "feel invincible" can run through the pain etc..


If it's banned for being PE and they get caught using it, then they've been busted cheating, whatever the vehicle.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/4/15)

I think that the point is when an organisation such as the AFL check for and discover illegal substance use in a player, it should be reported to the authorities, otherwise wouldn't they (the AFL) be guilty of obstructing the course of justice, they can't put themselves in a position of judge and jury and condoning the use of cocaine as long as it hasn't been cut with a performance enhancing drug.


----------



## spog (8/4/15)

manticle said:


> Bollocks spog. If it's illegal and they get busted, they should get the same punishment as any other citizen* but to put smoking a joint or doing a line of coke on a par with deliberate cheating is ridiculous.
> *Total other issue the legality of one (eg. alcohol) vs another (eg. peyote) which I won't get into here.


I am sure that the AFL drug policy covers All drugs, even prescription and over the counter.
A player smoking whoopey weed and snorting coke if caught would be disciplined , it's the annoying titles like " recreational and illicit " that the media uses to report such things that gets me.
It's seems to take the seriousness away from the true term illegal as well as it being a breach of contract of those doing it, Mentor is another term used.
A mentor doing recreational drugs is the wrong message to kids who look up too them.
Drugs are drugs, but to me they have either one or the other title....legal or illegal.
Whoopey weed has to a PE drug, the bloke smoking it is flying higher than the rest and will be able to take the speccie marks, and winning mark of the year,getting a car or whatever for doing so....


----------



## Droopy Brew (8/4/15)

Either that last line was tongue in cheek or you have never smoked Spog. Hard to tell with you at times.
I woul have thought by now this would have been reported if true. If we are talking about it here, you could guarantee there are reporters who are onto it.

Im having doubts about the validity of this story now.

Perhaps it is stemming from the GC Suns story? Sounds like the cops are about to pull the trigger on a few of those boys plus some extra Titans.


----------



## manticle (8/4/15)

Pretty sure spog was taking the piss on that last bit.

Why they are supposed to be role models is beyond me. Half of them are still kids themselves.
We never expected our rock stars to be so clean cut (although that's an area people seem keen to sanitise as well).


----------



## Droopy Brew (8/4/15)

Yeah figured that was the case.

It isn't up to us to determine if they are role models- fact is kids look up to and idolise sports stars so they are role models, both good and bad. 

The problem is in days gone by the media didnt report every footy player that got pissed or had a smoke. Now footy is big business and sells a lot of copy so the scrutiny on them to behave is huge. It is what it is and if they want to have a long career then it is just a fact that they will have to watch what they do.

Personally I reckon it is bullshit- Jono Thurston from the Cowboys (sorry for the league reference but it is all we get up here) is one of the most stand up guys in league. A few years a go he got on the turps and locked himself out of his unit , just like almost every other young bloke has done. So he has a kip on the lawn and ends up getting nicked by some over zealous walloper who thought he would have a great coffee room story for his mates about arresting a celeb. The papers had a field day saying how he is a bad influence on the kiddies. The same rag that runs photos of him near on every day singing his praises as the local footy saviour.

Fact is the media (and many cops alike) are arseholes looking to up themselves by shitting on a sports star and that is how it is and these kids had better get used to it or be prepared to be shat on.


----------



## spog (8/4/15)

Yeah the last bit was a piss take,yeah I tried some whoopee weed once it made me want to sleep.
The other blokes were carrying on loonies,they claimed I must have smoked some crap weed,my reply was **** off it was the same joint you wankers.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

As another season approaches, checked with my source about the eight and definitely fair dinkum, asked him how he knew about it, his business partner is also a player manger of AFL players. The AFL have kept things quiet, and I can't imagine why players who have the toughest training regime in any football code would want anything in their body which wasn't beneficial to them.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/3/16)

So WEAL, were the 8 caught for doing coke or were steroids detected?
Any idea which clubs they play for?

Edit: I'm assuming steroids were detected, but just seeing if the story has changed over time, etc


----------



## wynnum1 (4/3/16)

Would suggest what happened with Essendon players that players could be given drugs in there food as a betting scam.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

Yes cocaine, don't know which clubs are involved , but have been wondering if the AFL are doing anything illegal by withholding information.


----------



## mxd (4/3/16)

I think coke and ice and e's are an issue, there not performance enhancing so this is the old 3 strike policy (I think a tuck is the only one done fo that ?)

not that I've tried any, but they say coke gives you the same "high" as grog not no hangover.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

I believe it leaves the system fairly quickly too, funny world when you make comparisons with grog, probably more dangerous than coke. (if one doesn't control the consumption) And coke isn't a class A carcinogen


----------



## Feldon (4/3/16)

Cocaine is a WADA prohibited substance to have in your body on game day (or 'in competition'). If its detected at other times it falls under the AFL's anti-drugs code (which is the three strikes policy as mentioned).

Edit: a couple of Collingwood players got busted this time last year by snorting coke that was cut with the performance enhancing drug (PED) clenbuterol ('clen' for short). Apparently they had no idea the clen was present. The coke cleared their system quicker than the clen which was detected after a routine urine sample taken by ASADA a few days later. Reading the footy forums at the time many questions were raised as to why the coke was cut with clen, because clen is more expensive than coke. So why use it to cut the coke? Did the coke supplier trick them into taking coke that was laced with a PED. There was also the question of whether the presence of clen in the coke gives a bigger high.


----------



## Seaquebrew (4/3/16)

Or they weren't telling the truth?


----------



## Dave70 (4/3/16)

Clen is also a bronchodilator with similar effects to ephedrine - hence its use with folks with chronic breathing disorders like asthma, but more notorious with the narcissistic as a weight loss drug. 
Its also rather expensive in itself, so it seems odd when a more common cutting agent lidocaine ( local anesthetic) is so much cheaper. 
Cutting coke with clen sounds like a good recipe for a psycotic episode followed by a stroke or heart attack. 
You just cant trust anybody these days.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

I am more inclined to think they weren't being totally honest, someone else who got caught with clenbuterol and claimed it had been fed to the cattle of which the steak they had just eaten had come from.
When I was active in the sporting arena I wouldn't even have a beer never mind anything else that was going around, its just to hard to fathom why they would do it, there are plenty of ways to get highs without turning to drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Feldon (4/3/16)

The rumour (and only that) at the time the two Collingwood players got done was that about half a dozen players were involved in the same snort fest at the St Kilda festival. But only Keefe and Thomas got done because they were the only players randomly tested. The episode has rammed home that so-called party drugs are potentially career-ending if they contain something that falls under the WADA code.


----------



## AJS2154 (4/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> Cutting coke with clen sounds like a good recipe for a psycotic episode followed by a stroke or heart attack.
> You just cant trust anybody these days.


God its good to be old......I am so old I can remember when your local drug dealer was somebody you could trust.

I'd hate to be young, can't trust anybody anymore.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

They blamed the steak that they ate, and wanted it tested, they were in NZ at the time, I have to laugh thinking of Rich Hall talking of horse meat being found in a meat dish in Ikea, and he said 'Whats the world coming to when you can't take your family for a meal in a furniture store'


----------



## Dave70 (4/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am more inclined to think they weren't being totally honest, someone else who got caught with clenbuterol and claimed it had been fed to the cattle of which the steak they had just eaten had come from.
> When I was active in the sporting arena I wouldn't even have a beer never mind anything else that was going around, its just to hard to fathom why they would do it,* there are plenty of ways to get highs without turning to drugs or alcohol.*


Oh yeah? Name one fifty..




AJS2154 said:


> God its good to be old......I am so old I can remember when your local drug dealer was somebody you could trust.
> 
> I'd hate to be young, can't trust anybody anymore.



At the rate these YOLO youngsters are lapping up toxins these days 30 will be the new 60 shortly anyway.


----------



## AJS2154 (4/3/16)

Dave70 said:


> At the rate these YOLO youngsters are lapping up toxins these days 30 will be the new 60 shortly anyway.


For those who aren't across the cool terms (like Dave obviously is)......YOLO means you only live once. I know, beacuse I just looked it up in the urban dictionary.

You are on fire this afternoon mate, must be relaxed with the impending weekend just around the corner.

I am off to watch the Super 18 rugby. No drugs in that sport.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

AJS2154 said:


> I am off to watch the Super 18 rugby. No drugs in that sport.


Yeah right.


----------



## AJS2154 (4/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yeah right.


Just because all your AFL blokes are on it you assume us good rugby boys are at it too. Stop deflecting wide eyed.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

I'm more rugby affiliated than AFL I would like to know what Eddie Jones has been giving the England players, they have certainly turned around. :lol:


----------



## Feldon (4/3/16)

It wasn't that long ago that the worst it got was the back pages of the paper saying that some footy player was on the booze or the fags. My uncle missed out on a berth in a grand final in Adelaide in the '60s because of this (and he still denies it).


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

Mate I have seen with my own eyes what a Carlton Golden Boy was involved in, and I am certain he would have been investigated by the Purana Task Force just because of the company he kept, admittedly this was after his playing career but I wonder why, when they have a wife and family they want to get involved with that shite.


----------



## AJS2154 (4/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I'm more rugby affiliated than AFL I would like to know what Eddie Jones has been giving the England players, they have certainly turned around. :lol:


Eddie told them if they didnt start winning he would just talk at them more......that threat would make most people become a winner


----------



## wynnum1 (4/3/16)

It would be so funny if Canthaxanthin could be mixed in with the drugs problem is that it is a food coloring and probably so obvious remember when they sold tanning pill or more like turn you into an orange freak pity about the side effects crystals forming in your eye *nausea*, severe *skin itching*, skin welts, *stomach cramping* and *diarrhea*


----------

